# Royal Dunes, Hilton Head Island.SC



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2015)

We are having a family reunion this year on Hilton Head Island. I book Royal Dunes for six (6) adults for the family reunion. We are staying at the Marriott's SurfWatch.

Royal Dunes has four(4) buildings.  Have all the units in each building been refurbished? 
Help!!!  What is the best refurbish unit # / number or building to book at Royal Dunes ?

We have a Sunday check-in date. Please help !!!! The SOS call is out.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 26, 2015)

We stayed at Royal Dunes in January in building 2 and it's on the schedule to be remodeled.  The manager told me that building 1 has been remodeled, that building 3 is currently being remodeled, and building 2 is scheduled for next year.  

We were there on an exchange and I noticed that there were more people staying in buildings 1 and 3 rather than building 2, so I'm not sure if they put exchange guests in the older building.  Building 4, across the street, had a lot of guests too.


----------



## ira g (Feb 26, 2015)

We were there on a RCI exchange, in Nov 2014 and stayed in Building 1, which was the only refurbished building at the time. Great unit in a great resort. We called a few weeks before check in and requested Bldg 1 and got it.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone !!!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 27, 2015)

Can someone please post on this thread when building 3 updates has been completed.

Thanks


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 2, 2015)

Does anyone have updates on the refurbishment? We are staying at Royal Dunes checking in on Saturday, July 4, and I would appreciate any advice on room requests. This is our tenth anniversary trip, and I am hoping to enjoy a newly refurbished room.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 2, 2015)

I will be able to update this information after April 26,2015. Our family guests will be checking in on Sunday April 26, 2015.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 2, 2015)

wed100105 said:


> Does anyone have updates on the refurbishment? We are staying at Royal Dunes checking in on Saturday, July 4, and I would appreciate any advice on room requests. This is our tenth anniversary trip, and I am hoping to enjoy a newly refurbished room.



Wishing you a very Tenth Happy Anniversary.


----------

